# Woody pics. Manzanita order arrived!



## Conger (26 Oct 2013)

My manzanita order from Tom Barr arrived at long last. Customs delayed it a while, but it's here in one piece. I thought those placing an order separately on the other thread might be interested to see what you get in a typical shipment box. I have to say, the box was crammed and I'm very pleased with what I have. All I need now is my tank so I can start using it and work out which bits I need!




It's going to be tough choosing what I use because all the bits are lovely!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Oct 2013)

Beautiful wood


----------



## krazypara3165 (26 Oct 2013)

Cheers conger, some superb wood there!


----------



## ghostsword (26 Oct 2013)

So jealous..  awesome wood.


----------



## Aron_Dip (26 Oct 2013)

Nice, So is that just a random box or did you pick from the list?


----------



## Conger (26 Oct 2013)

I picked three pieces, and then told him I'd like more of the same type or other bits where the grain twists round the trunk and said I'd trust his choices as I knew he'd done well for other UKAPS members... And I'm pleased with his choices I suppose!


----------



## jojouk (26 Oct 2013)

How much did it set you back in the end?


----------



## Conger (26 Oct 2013)

$250 - whatever that is in £, probably near £150, although customs did bum me for an extra £20 import duty....


----------



## tim (26 Oct 2013)

Lol customs sucks but still more than worth it


----------



## Dene (27 Oct 2013)

Hi Conger,

Been trying to source some cool pieces of Manzanita wood. Could you tell me how I ca get in touch with Tom Bar.

Best regards


----------



## GHNelson (27 Oct 2013)

Search on the forum.
For member plantbrain
You can send him a personal message.
hoggie


----------



## Conger (27 Oct 2013)

Dene said:


> Hi Conger,
> 
> Been trying to source some cool pieces of Manzanita wood. Could you tell me how I ca get in touch with Tom Bar.


His site is Aquarium Plants - Barr Report and the manzanita is in the Trades/For sale section of the forums. Shows pics of the wood and prices.


----------



## Brian Murphy (27 Oct 2013)

I got stung by the customs aswell on a box from Tom whereas others haven't.  They must just pick some at random


----------



## ghostsword (28 Oct 2013)

I was lucky, shipped I think 4 or 5 boxes, and got all in without issues.. 

The man does send out some amazing wood, truly recommended.


----------



## Paulthewitt (26 Apr 2021)

I’m really keen to get some of this stuff like this.
I’m dead picky - so trusting one of the uk shops to pick out a few pieces for probably £60-£100 is too much for me (and no aqua scaling dojo places nearby) when I can get a box like that for maybe £200.

many idea how. I have messaged Plantbrain but no reply and he has not been on ukaps since 2019. I tried to sign up to the Barr report forums but it says no longer accepting new people.

many idea how I would have a shot at getting in touch with him?

many thanks in advance 
Paul


----------



## GHNelson (26 Apr 2021)

Tom Barr only sells wood to retail outlets now by the Pallet load.....USA only!


----------



## Nick potts (26 Apr 2021)

Try aquarium gardens, I am sure they will help you out, I have ordered manzi from them (I just needed some random pieces) and they were great pieces.

Riverwood aquatics also has a pick your own section with pics of the individual pieces.


----------



## Paulthewitt (27 Apr 2021)

GHNelson said:


> Tom Barr only sells wood to retail outlets now by the Pallet load.....USA only!


Ah that sucks - but thank you for taking the time to let me know


----------



## Paulthewitt (27 Apr 2021)

Nick potts said:


> Try aquarium gardens, I am sure they will help you out, I have ordered manzi from them (I just needed some random pieces) and they were great pieces.
> 
> Riverwood aquatics also has a pick your own section with pics of the individual pieces.



thanks - AG is sold out atm; 
Riverwood looks promising though - hopefully he will update his pics soon as only a few of the individual pieces left. But promising start for my control freak ocd nature!


----------



## Ady34 (6 May 2021)

Paulthewitt said:


> thanks - AG is sold out atm;
> Riverwood looks promising though - hopefully he will update his pics soon as only a few of the individual pieces left. But promising start for my control freak ocd nature!


Horizon Aquatics also have some if you have no luck.


----------



## Paulthewitt (6 May 2021)

Ady34 said:


> Horizon Aquatics also have some if you have no luck.


Thanks mate
Your right. I saw that but my ocd/control freak nature means that I want to choose the pieces, rather than trust someone else!!🙄😂


----------

